# Annual Moose Shoot



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*fun for all ages*

JUNE 20, 2009
Moose SHOOT
Outdoor 3-D 
Hosted by

Lively Archery Club
&
Onaping Falls Archery Club​ 
•	The event will be held at *382 Gordon Lake Road, Chelmsford*

•	Open to ALL ages ALL classes (Cross Bow’s included)

•	Registration starts at 9 am until 10 am: shutgun start

•	Entry Fees:
o	$50.00/familyof 3+
o	$25.00/adult
o	$20.00/seniors
o	$15.00/youth from ages 12 to 16
o	$10.00/children from ages 11 under​
•	Shoot 2 rounds of 20 outdoor 3-D targets

•	Lunch available starting from 11:30 am

•	Marked 10 ring vital on all 3-D targets

•	Prizes to be presented at end of shoot


For additional information or Directions call
Alain Carriere @ (705) 855-3238
Lifetime Sports/Roger Soucy @ (705) 673-5600​


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*just to clarify*



#1 big archer said:


> July 18, 2009
> *MOOSE SHOOT
> Outdoor 3-D *
> 
> ...


special discount for immediate family of 3+ pleople


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*green plastic back moose?*

any green plastic bag moose?

G


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*No bag, but...*

We could use an Ontario Moose road kill. :wink:


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Shoot.*

Ontario Moose, some in the family are wondering if you're going to the Moose Shoot, they haven't seen you in quite some time.

Roger


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*4 days left...*

Well there is 4 days left before the Moose Shoot and we have most of the work done on the new and improved shooting lanes. I can't wait to see your reactions and get some feed back on this new challenging course. 

Hope to see you all out here this Saturday, July 18th.

Big Al.:shade:


----------

